# BMW F31 330D M Sport Touring new car detail



## RichardM (Mar 1, 2009)

I thought I'd post a few pictures of my car from December when I picked it up. After collecting it from the dealer the first thing I did was give it a full correction and wax protection to get it ready for winter. I was also keen to try out my new ********** Wax purchases!

Preparation started with snowfoam, 2 bucket wash, then carefully dried.


































Then I was able to inspect the paint. I could see the damage caused by the dealer. When I collected the car I had seen them bring the car into the showroom from the rain and dry it off with some old cloths.










Next I clayed the car. This is from one half of the bonnet. Surprising for a car with less than 30 miles on the clock.










I then machine polished the whole car to remove the swirl marks, but first I masked the various areas


































Next up I used the ********** Wax pre-wax paint cleaner followed by 2 coasts of wax over 2 days. I really wanted to compare the 2 waxes I bought, Durus Wax and ****** **** 'Sample'. The majority of the car is with ****** ****, the drivers side is using Durus. Next weekend the bonnet and wings will be redone with Mystery Edition!










Then onto the wheels, easier to take them off to clean them thoroughly and to seal them with wheel wax


























It was cold and I really wanted to cure the wax properly so into the garage they went










Finished wheel


















And the final results! Very happy with the money I saved over the dealer paint protection and I thoroughly enjoyed it too!


----------



## Nally (May 30, 2012)

Nice protection detail done the same to my dads 320d last year ( 2012 )


----------



## Elliott19864 (May 11, 2008)

Really nice that.


----------



## Nicholas (Jan 9, 2012)

Very nice job on good looking car, love the colour!


----------



## Brigham1806 (Apr 1, 2011)

I like these allot, I just feel the interior is a bit boring... Apart from that these are a very nice looking car  

Great work and the right colour  

Excellent finish


----------



## Chrissyronald (Jan 15, 2012)

thats beautiful.


----------



## Nally (May 30, 2012)




----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Looks Fantastic Richard jealous love the 19" was not sure when first seen them, and nice protection. How easy was the swirls removed on that paint is the newer BMW's slightly softer paint?


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Stunning car there mate, I think they've really moved the design on with this new shae 3, especially the M-Sport!

Love the colour too, especially protected with the ********** Waxes (of which I'm a big fan!)

Great job, thanks for sharing!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Very nice car, love the wheels.


----------



## RichardM (Mar 1, 2009)

Nally said:


>


That car needs Xenons!  makes all the difference when you see them with DRL's on.


----------



## Nally (May 30, 2012)

My audi has xenons with drl's 
Me dad wanted the business pack instead 
Did you know the 5 series fully loaded is cheaper than these are ?


----------



## RichardM (Mar 1, 2009)

Derekh929 said:


> Looks Fantastic Richard jealous love the 19" was not sure when first seen them, and nice protection. How easy was the swirls removed on that paint is the newer BMW's slightly softer paint?


Pretty easy Derek. I have more agressive Meguiar's cutting compounds in the garage but they weren't needed. I think I was lucky really, I've seen a lot worse new cars!


----------



## RichardM (Mar 1, 2009)

Nally said:


> My audi has xenons with drl's
> Me dad wanted the business pack instead
> Did you know the 5 series fully loaded is cheaper than these are ?


I had a F11 530D SE for a while before this. I much prefer the 330D to drive. 
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?p=3838685#post3838685


----------



## Keith_Lane (Dec 9, 2011)

Great work there mate, lovely car too BTW!!


----------



## Nally (May 30, 2012)

Lol here's some drl xenons for you


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

very nice car and good job on the detail


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

They look sooo much better in estate form, nice finish and very nice colour


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

Wow - that is really very nice! :thumb:


----------



## JwilliamsM (Dec 20, 2011)

stunning car! but you obviously spent a lot of money on this car new, and then have to spend all that time, effort and money on 'correcting' paint on a brand new car! :s i would say get that sorted now to bmw, how can they leave cars go to customers in that condition?
how on gods earth was there so much crap coming off on the clay bar too?


----------



## alexjb (Feb 13, 2011)

Good work mate, especially on the wheels.
These cars are the dogs nuts. Diesel estate and 0-62 in 5.6! Amazing.


----------



## Jochen (May 21, 2007)

Nice car + nice detail! :thumb:


----------



## Black.MB (Aug 22, 2012)

Nice job, love the car, love the color, love the wheels:thumb::thumb::thumb:


----------



## shine247 (Mar 1, 2010)

They probably know you on the estate but even so, some of the "normal" folk will question what you are doing to a new car. Very nice job and car throughout. :thumb:


----------



## CleanDetail (Mar 7, 2009)

Love it. Have a soft spot for these!

ATB
Nick


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Good job there mate, nice motor :thumb:


----------



## TopSport+ (Jul 22, 2012)

looks fantastic:thumb:


----------



## Soul Hudson (Jul 5, 2011)

Super job looked like a labour of love. Paint work came up a treat and of course nothing but the best used in keeping it that way. 

Cracking car looking very smart. Enjoy!


----------



## jamie crookston (Aug 30, 2010)

stunning car and great work


----------



## beed (Dec 11, 2012)

Love the new shape BM's! nice job


----------



## twitchDC5 (Mar 4, 2012)

Great job, nice car too!


----------



## Bizcam (Nov 19, 2012)

My next car,great job :thumb:


----------



## fotismt (Nov 13, 2012)

Amazing car.. One of the best out there! Great job too. 

Sent from my GT-N7000


----------



## Z4-35i (Jun 12, 2012)

Great finish, I really like those style wheels, they look really good on the new 3 series.


----------



## rinns (May 24, 2008)

lovely car, just a bit too small for my needs with the family. just came from a 325 and need bigger. test drove a new 530d this week, very nice I imagine this is equally as nice to drive. good luck with her, my last three series was a gem , 7 years old and 150000 on the clock, was said to see it go.

Well detailed, bet it wasn't a quick day !


----------



## D.Taylor R26 (Feb 5, 2012)

great finish. great reflection shots. love using durus glaze myself. seems to bead like a nano coating its that good


----------



## Dannbodge (Sep 26, 2010)

I wasn't that keen on these new 3 series but that is gorgeous. 
Good work


----------



## RichardM (Mar 1, 2009)

Thanks for all the great comments guys (and girls) 

Really enjoying the car so far (except for today in the snow). Some of the technology in the Professional Media pack is amazing as are the adaptive Xenon's lights. Really clever stuff. It's a shame they missed a few of the neat features on the new 5 series though, but I suppose they have to differentiate the models. 

Having seen some of the new car pictures on here before correction I was actually pretty pleased with the condition of the car when I got it.

The ********** Wax products are great. I'm going to miss them on here!


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Richard have you seen the new M3 in the Car Mag this month OMG


----------



## SystemClenz (Oct 31, 2008)

Nice :thumb:


----------



## johnnykimble (Jan 14, 2013)

Cracking work


----------



## Serkie (Dec 8, 2007)

Lovely job, looks great!


----------



## JasonPD (Jan 8, 2010)

Really smart looking wagon, not seen one in the flesh yet. Great new car detail :thumb: 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## teamdirtydog (Jun 17, 2012)

Looks great! 

Sent from my S3 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sydtoosic (Oct 20, 2012)

car looks good... love those wheels.


----------



## Lewisredfern001 (Apr 21, 2011)

I was never a massive fan of this shape when it first came out but it's grown on me greatly. Looks very nice m8


----------



## rinns (May 24, 2008)

RichardM said:


> Thanks for all the great comments guys (and girls)
> 
> Really enjoying the car so far (except for today in the snow). Some of the technology in the Professional Media pack is amazing as are the adaptive Xenon's lights. Really clever stuff. It's a shame they missed a few of the neat features on the new 5 series though, but I suppose they have to differentiate the models.
> 
> ...


What features from the 5 series are missing?


----------



## jacob1 (Jan 11, 2013)

I'm in love,great f31 and 3,0d :argie:
I've the same DA machine.But 6'' Pads are a little to big for me( and i use 125mm BP+135mm pads.:thumb:


----------



## RichardM (Mar 1, 2009)

rinns said:


> What features from the 5 series are missing?


The three main things may sound small but they are nice little touches you get used to and I now miss!

Electronic load cover. On the F11 the load cover on the estate rises and lowers automatically when you open the boot or the glass window to makes it easier to load the boot. On the 3 you have to manually raise the cover but invariably then forget to lower it which means when you drive off you can't see out of the back window. To make it worse the brochure states it does have this feature but it doesn't. 
Electronic hand brake and auto hold. The 3 series has a manual hand brake and no auto hold. I don't mind the hand brake but in the 5 it was great at traffic lights not having to keep your foot on the brake pedal. 
Speed limiter function. Handy to keep your speed down in average speed detection zones.
There are smaller things like not having anywhere to hold the key (the 5 has a slot for it by the cup holder) and the 3 has a tiny centre console which the phone cradle completely fills but I suppose they are to be expected on the smaller car.



jacob1 said:


> I'm in love,great f31 and 3,0d :argie:
> I've the same DA machine.But 6'' Pads are a little to big for me( and i use 125mm BP+135mm pads.:thumb:


They are great for the bonnet but I do have smaller pads too for other areas.


----------



## DesertDog (May 15, 2011)

Excellent job.....that's a shocking amount of muck that come off with the clay, for a new car!

I'm interested to follow the durability of the ****** ****...


----------



## RichardM (Mar 1, 2009)

DesertDog said:


> Excellent job.....that's a shocking amount of muck that come off with the clay, for a new car!
> 
> I'm interested to follow the durability of the ****** ****...


It's going well so far after a month!

The F11 5 series I had was similar when I clayed it, but I put that down to it being a car from stock which had been sitting around for months. With this car it was a factory order so had only been built 3-4 weeks before.


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Nice..


----------



## dubber (Oct 2, 2011)

Very nice. :argie:love the colour and the wheels :thumb:


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Stunning finish!


----------



## Doc943 (Mar 27, 2011)

Brilliant


----------



## Bigstuff (Mar 2, 2012)

thats a ****ing lovely car.


----------



## mattjonescardiff (Dec 12, 2006)

Great spec choice on the car and a thorough Detail. Especially love the heater!


----------



## StamGreek (Oct 11, 2012)

very nice job..lovely products too...Welldone


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Very nice, love the car :thumb:


----------



## lambchop16v (Mar 23, 2007)

Job well done on a fantastic looking car. The new 3 series is far superior compared to the E90's, and the new 3 liter diesel is a master piece when you take into account its power, mpg & co2 emission. Lovely motor


----------



## Sparky160 (Aug 12, 2011)

Lovely car mate, and my fave colour too...sparkling graphite:argie:


----------



## WP-UK (Apr 24, 2011)

Gorgeous cars! Yours is a fantastic example too, great work :thumb:


----------



## RichardM (Mar 1, 2009)

It's just a shame it no longer looks like that! It's not even been a week since I washed it last.










Probably too cold to wash it tomorrow


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

RichardM said:


> It's just a shame it no longer looks like that! It's not even been a week since I washed it last.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Brave man richard , going out in the snow , i had the e90 out in snow this week keeper going and she's fine:thumb:


----------



## Grommit (May 3, 2011)

Looking great dude. I'm digging the new Estate version


----------

